# [Test] celexon Mobile Chroma Key Green Screen



## Aeton (28. Juli 2019)

Die Firma Celexon ist bekannt für ihre Leinwände und Projektionszubehör.
Mit dieser Grundlage und Erfahrung liegt es auf der Hand, einen mobilen Greenscreen zu bauen.

Der Mobile Chroma Key Green Screen soll mit seinen Features diverse Anwendungsbereiche wie Immersion in Streams, Fotomontagen oder auch Blogger-Videos abdecken und somit eine breite Zielgruppe ansprechen können.
In all diesen Anwendungsbereichen verspricht der Greenscreen die ideale Lösung für die Produktion professioneller Broadcasts und Videocontent-Material zu sein.

Ob er dieses Versprechen halten kann, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Celexon für die Bereitstellung des Produkts bedanken.


*Features und technische Details*

Der Mobile Chroma Key Green Screen besteht aus einem Polyestergewebe, welches - ähnlich bearbeitet wie professionelle Studiotücher - knitter- und faltenfrei ist, Schall absorbiert und eine Planlage bietet. Eine homogene Farbverteilung über die gesamte Fläche verspricht optimale Ergebnisse beim Chroma-Keying.

Der Greenscreen ist für eine hohe Lebensdauer, sichere Lagerung und Transport in einem robusten Stahlblechgehäuse verbaut. Durch beidseitig im Gehäuse integrierte Griffe und insgesamt vier angebrachten Rollen kann der Greenscreen ohne großen Kraftaufwand transportiert, blitzschnell umpositioniert und verstaut werden. 
Das doppelte Scherengelenk mit Federzugsystem ermöglicht eine leichtgängige, langlebige und verlässliche Führungsmechanik sowie ein stufenloses Verstellen des Flächenformates ab der Hälfte der Gesamthöhe.
Die Nutzbare Fläche beträgt somit maximal 150 x 180 cm (BxH) bei einer Oberkante von 187 cm. Durch diese durchschnittliche Körpergröße sind auch Aufnahmen im Stehen möglich.

Durch den Mechanismus wird neben Formstabilität auch ein einfacher und schneller Auf- und Abbau ermöglicht. Ermüdungsfrei soll so ein jahrelanger Einsatz, auch unter starken Temperaturschwankungen, garantiert werden.
Ebenfalls praktisch sind die ins Gehäuse integrierten Standfüße, welche aber keine Stolperfalle bieten.
Geschlossen nimmt das Gehäuse des Greenscreens nur eine Größe von 181 x 15,5 x 11,5 cm ein (LxBxH) und wiegt knapp 12 kg. Es bietet zudem einen Sicherheitsverschluss und schützt den Greenscreen während Transport und Lagerung, sodass auch nach langer Zeit das Tuch nicht verschmutzt. 
Die kompakte Bauweise erlaubt damit eine sofortige Immersion, auch in kleinen bzw. engen Räumen.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Der Greenscreen kommt in einem für seine Größe relativ kompakten Paket, welches durch verstärkte Kanten abermals sicher verpackt ist. 
Im Inneren ist das Produkt durch eine Plastikfolie und Styropor geschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang liegen neben dem Greenscreen selbst nur noch ein Sicherheitshinweis und eine kurze Bedienungsanleitung bei.   


*Aufbau*

Ist der Greenscreen von seiner Verpackung befreit, gestaltet sich der Aufbau als extrem einfach und schnell: einfach die kleine Transportsicherung wegklappen, die eine Seite mittig greifen und nach oben ziehen.
Der Greenscreen ist somit innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden aufgebaut, was das Versprechen von einem blitzschnellen Auf- und Abbau mit nur 2 Handgriffen bestätigt. Der Greenscreen muss hierbei mindestens 50 cm aus dem Gehäuse herausgezogen werden, dass er von selbst stehen bleibt.
Der Abbau ist ebenfalls leicht: den Greenscreen nach unten drücken, die Transportsicherung schließen und fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Vorteile solch eines Pull-Up Greenscreens liegen auf der Hand: man benötigt keine Halterung an der Decke; der Greenscreen ist blitzschnell, ohne Kraftaufwand und vor allem ohne Falten auf- und abgebaut und benötigt keinen extra Ständer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachteile der Methode: man hat eine große und sperrige Box, die irgendwie transportiert und verstaut werden muss. Faltbare Greenscreens nehmen natürlich nicht so viel Platz in Anspruch.
Daneben ist die Größe der Farbfläche natürlich nicht variabel. Besonders in engen Räumen findet die knapp zwei Meter lange Box nicht immer Platz und die maximale Höhe beträgt auch “nur” 1,80 Meter. 
Und auf den Boden legen oder an die Decke hängen lässt sich der Greenscreen auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Durch das Stahlblechgehäuse wirkt der Greenscreen sehr stabil und hochwertig, besonders durch dessen texturierte Oberfläche und seitliche Rillen. Die Verarbeitung ist hier auch sehr gut.
Die Rollen hingegen wirken leider ein wenig billig, da diese komplett aus Plastik bestehen und somit wahrscheinlich auch schnell verkratzen werden. 
Genau wie die Rollen ist auch deren Halterung aus Plastik gefertigt.
Dennoch positiv ist hier zu erwähnen, dass die Rollen beidseitig das Gehäuse je nur um 8 cm dicker machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Unterseite befinden sich in Nähe der Räder zwei 16 cm lange Stahlstandfüße, welche zwar für einen guten und sicheren Stand sorgen, jedoch leider nicht einklappbar sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Design des Greenscreens ist eher von praktischer Natur, beispielsweise gibt es seitlich einen gummierten Griff für den Transport oder auch integrierte Griffe zwischen den Rollen, um den Greenscreen angenehm hinter sich herziehen zu können. Letztere sind zudem für eine bessere Griffigkeit geriffelt.
Hebt man das Gehäuse an einem dieser Griffe an, kann man ab einer Höhe von knapp 40 cm den Greenscreen schon rollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell kann man sagen, dass der Greenscreen in der Box sehr gut und sicher verstaut ist, wenn auch durch die kleine Öffnung an der Oberseite potenziell Staub ins Innere gelangen kann. Hier bietet es sich an, den Greenscreen bei der Lagerung auf die Seite zu legen oder anderweitig zu schützen.


Der Greenscreen an sich überzeugt im ersten Eindruck sehr, besonders durch seine sehr homogene Farbe und gute Verarbeitung des Stoffs. Seitlich ist dieser allerdings aufgrund der fehlenden Spannung ein wenig gewellt, was in der Praxis aber nicht stört.  
Die Rückseite des Stoffs war außerdem ein wenig dreckig, was sich aber leicht entfernen ließ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Scherengelenk auf der Rückseite besteht aus Metall, welches den Greenscreen sicher und gerade hält.
Leider rastet er maximal ausgefahren nicht ein, hält aber trotzdem auf jeder ausgefahrenen Höhe sicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist der Greenscreen in seiner Befestigung gut zugänglich und lässt sich auch gut reinigen, falls Dreck in die Box kommt. Auch in dieser Box bestehen alle Bauteile aus Metall und sollten damit auch weniger schnell verschleißen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

In der Praxis fällt vor allem der schnelle Auf- und Abbau positiv auf, da man so nicht unnötig Zeit mit der Montage verschwendet.
Dafür ist das große Gehäuse aber auch relativ sperrig, womit man in kleineren Räumen aufpassen muss, dass man nirgends anstößt.

Dadurch kommt auch der Nachteil, dass man den Greenscreen nicht mal schnell mit nach draußen oder an jeden beliebigen Ort mitnehmen kann, wodurch er sich eher für stationäre Anwendungszwecke eignet.

Vor- und Nachteil zugleich ist auch, dass der Greenscreen immer gerade steht.
Dadurch sind Hohlkehlen oder andere Positionen des grünen Stoffs nicht möglich, andererseits steht er immer perfekt senkrecht.

Das Maß des Greenscreens ist logischerweise auch von vornherein bestimmt, womit man sich vor der Anschaffung die Überlegung machen muss, ob die Breite bzw. Höhe für den gewünschten Anwendungszweck ausreichen.


Trotz dieser „Einschränkungen“ hat der Greenscreen von Celexon diverse Anwendungsbereiche und kann somit auch eine breite Zielgruppe ansprechen.
Besonders für Streamer ist er interessant, welche Videoinhalte per Chromakey in ihren Stream mit einbinden möchten, jedoch zwangsläufig nicht über den nötigen Platz für einen dauerhaften Greenscreen verfügen bzw. diesen nicht jedes Mal neu aufbauen möchten.  
Auch hier erspart der Greenscreen von Celexon Zeit und Nerven und ersetzt zudem Ständer und Klemmen zur Befestigung.

Das Freistellen von bewegten Bildern ist auch in sonstigen Videoproduktionen ein beliebtes Stilmittel und kann mit den Greenscreen von jeder Privatperson vollführt werden.
Bekannt sind Greenscreens natürlich auch für ihre Anwendung bei Fotomontagen.
Auch hier muss man abwägen, ob das auszuschneidende Objekt komplett vor die Farbfläche passt.
Vor- und Nachteile sind auch hier die vorher schon genannten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Generell lässt sich noch sagen, dass es während der Benutzung keine technischen Einschränkungen oder sonstige Komplikationen gab.
Sollte der Greenscreen doch einmal beschädigt werden, lässt sich für 15 € eine Ersatzrolle nachbestellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von knapp 150 € ist der Mobile Chroma Key Greenscreen von Celexon nicht billig, deckt dafür aber viele Anwendungsbereiche ab und lässt sich vor allem schnell knitterfrei auf- und abbauen.

Er kommt in einer hochwertigen und robusten Stahlblechbox, wodurch er sich mit den Rollen und dem Griff auch gut transportieren lässt und überzeugt durch einen festen Stand, eine gute Verarbeitung ohne viel Plastik und natürlich einen perfekten Stoff. Auch im Zweifelsfall einer Beschädigung ist eine Ersatzrolle günstig nachzukaufen. 


Dennoch gibt es auch einige Nachteile des ausziehbaren Greenscreens.
Vor allem die Größe des Gehäuses ist nicht immer praktisch, wodurch Portabilität und auch Verstaubarkeit eingeschränkt sind
Die Plastikrollen werden mit der Zeit Gebrauchsspuren bekommen und auch das hohe Gewicht kann ein Problem sein.
Zudem ist der Greenscreen in seiner Größe beschränkt und kann beispielsweise nicht gebogen werden.


Das ist auch der wichtigste Punkt, wenn man mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich einen Greenscreen anschaffen zu wollen.
Es gibt diverse Anwendungszwecke, aber nicht für alle ist der Greenscreen von Celexon optimal geeignet.
Braucht man aber beispielsweise nur einen stehenden Greenscreen, der nicht sehr groß sein muss, kann man mit den genannten Vorteilen das Produkt von Celexon uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Natürlich ist der Preis für einen Greenscreen relativ hoch, dafür spart man sich jedoch Nerven und Zeit beim Auf- und Abbau.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Celexon
Celexon

Und hier zu dem Mobile Chroma Key Green Screen 
Celexon | Mobile Chroma Key Green Screen


----------

